# St Pauls Carnival Party



## danfb (Jun 11, 2009)

Word is Kosheen & Dreadzone are playing at Lakota after the carnival.. loving it!


----------



## hermitical (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## wiskey (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it July 4th this year??

If so we might actually make it.


----------



## strung out (Jun 11, 2009)

think i heard something about this too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 11, 2009)

I read that as Sir Paul McCartneys Party. 

It's time to leave the internet (thought the back door).


----------



## bristolradio (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello Danny.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 11, 2009)

bristolradio said:


> Hello Danny.



I've been speaking to a friend who says he might have some recordings of interest to you. If you haven't heard back in the next week, send a pm to remind me.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 12, 2009)

Yay it's July 4th which is good as I'm free to come along for the first time...


----------



## danfb (Jun 13, 2009)

HELLO MATE!!!




facebook link for the party's here..

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=106336406720&ref=mf

looking gooood! 

Main Room:
KOSHEEN [live pa]
http://www.myspace.com/kosheen1
LTJ BUKEM [3 hr set]
http://www.myspace.com/therealdannyltjbukem
KRUST
http://www.myspace.com/fullcyclemusic
TOTAL SCIENCE
http://www.myspace.com/totalscience
BRASCOE [Live]
http://www.myspace.com/brascoebeats
INSIDERS
http://www.myspace.com/dnbinsiders
AMC [D&BTV]
http://www.myspace.com/mramc


MCs
CONRAD
http://www.myspace.com/mcconradw2bh
FATS
http://www.myspace.com/singingfats
FEARLESS
http://www.myspace.com/mc_fearless
JOE PENG
http://www.myspace.com/laidblak

Room 2:
DREADZONE SOUNDSYSTEM
http://www.myspace.com/gregdread
MC XANDER
http://www.myspace.com/mcxander
ROB SMITH [RSD]
http://www.myspace.com/dubrockers
SNAFU
http://www.myspace.com/djsnafu
SHANTI SOUND DJS
http://www.myspace.com/shantisound

Room 3:
DAZEE
http://www.myspace.com/djdazee
MULDER (Urban Takeover classic set)
http://www.myspace.com/muldermulder
PAUL BASSROCK
http://www.myspace.com/bassrockrecords
HOUSEWIVES
RISKY D
PARADIGM
Hosted by:
MR RELOAD [Hardcore Beats]
http://www.myspace.com/mrreload
CARASEL
http://www.myspace.com/carasel


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Woot! Of all the year I've been in Bristol I've never actually been, was meant to go last year but it was rainy wasn't it? Oh and I had some kind of worst night of my life scenario the night before which put me off.

But yeah! All sounds fucking ace tbh.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 14, 2009)

If you don't fancy that there's a 'Code of The Streets' party at Cosies for £3. I'll post more details later.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2009)

Another fucking wedding on that weekend


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

Fucking weddings 

Really looking forward to this now, jerk chicken woot.


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2009)

urgh


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

wut?


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2009)

jerk chicken. i'm pretending i dont like it. i mean, i do like it but i can't eat it so i'm going urgh and pretending that it's the most disgusting thing ever.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 14, 2009)

You could have jerk quorn.


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2009)

on the bone


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2009)

Conrad


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 15, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> If you don't fancy that there's a 'Code of The Streets' party at Cosies for £3. I'll post more details later.



_Carnival season is here once more, and in time for this year St Pauls Festival CODE OF STREETS is back once more.

B.I.G PRODUCTIONS feat DJ FAGAN & DJ STYLE (Ujima Radio) Live P.A from HARTS EMCEE (My Time, Fully Focus)

Adm £3 inc free CD (ltd amount)
Music policy music, RnB, Dancehall, Soul Old School & Hip Hop, nothing less.

Early arrival is recommended, as this is sure to be antoher road block session, as standard.
See y'all there._


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Malcolm X Centre car park rave is still going on. I pretty much missed last years fest and do enjoy my annual techno/free party shakeout.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 15, 2009)

balls... july the 4th, brothers wedding


----------



## Yetman (Jun 16, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> If you don't fancy that there's a 'Code of The Streets' party at Cosies for £3. I'll post more details later.



Really? Love that as well 

I'm gonna definitely get down to this, went last year and it was brilliant. Jerk chicken reefers red stripe and PHAT basslines - its like Notting Hill without all the gangs of yewts merking each other and running off in massive crowds every ten minutes


----------



## purplex (Jun 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I read that as Sir Paul McCartneys Party.
> 
> It's time to leave the internet (thought the back door).



Paul McCartneys back door no doubt...

Someone's knocking at the door, somebody's ringing the bell,
someone's knocking at the door, somebody's ringing the bell,
do me a favor, open the door and let 'em in.

Its atomic suplex in your wings scouser!


----------



## bristolradio (Jun 16, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> I've been speaking to a friend who says he might have some recordings of interest to you. If you haven't heard back in the next week, send a pm to remind me.



Ah, cheers Del


----------



## danfb (Jun 19, 2009)

BlackArab said:


> Does anyone know if the Malcolm X Centre car park rave is still going on. I pretty much missed last years fest and do enjoy my annual techno/free party shakeout.



yeh it surely is!! hear the place to be is in the carpark near the housing office on grosvenor rd though.. Blowpop and Dirt sound link up, has to be a wineer!!!


----------



## danfb (Jul 2, 2009)

going to be wild, can't wait!!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh for fucks sake.

So its THIS weekend eh? 

I'm going to the Godiva festival in Coventry instead


----------



## danfb (Jul 3, 2009)

that is meant to be a good festival though... is it still free!?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2009)

The squat party-style system is 'Bristol Underground', where it was last year I think, by Carr House between Winkworth Place & William Street. 'House & Garage International' is on Brighton Street.

After parties: A Qualitex night (Lioness, Nytro etc) at Malcolm X - a tenner; Black Swan has jungle, dubstep, techno, ragga etc for a fiver. Something at CEED car park too.


----------

